# 1st cycle of icis



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi

We're now going for our 1st cycle of icis. Is they anything else we should be doing that is different to ivf. I'm drinking pineapple juice and we are both taking pregnacare vitimns 

Fx


----------



## ineen (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi Gillie p

I've had both done, just do the same as you did for ivf, the docs do their bit that makes it different.  
Hope this helps
Irene


----------

